

Show HN: SimpleAuth.com - Free Social Sign On/Multi-point Sharing/Contacts - MrMike
http://www.simpleauth.com
Hey everyone... I know that there are mixed feelings about social sign on around here, but I'd like to show this off anyhow.
SimpleAuth is a completely free Social Sign On / Multi-point Sharing / Contact Management (for letting users invite their others from their friend lists or address books).
SimpleAuth also addresses a major issue with the largest commercial player in the market -- the fact that with other services, your provider API Keys are tied to their domain (YOURNAME.THEIRDOMAIN.COM). With SimpleAuth, you create a CNAME and all the API Keys from the providers are tied to your domain. Should the unthinkable happen, you won't be left out in the cold asking your users to re-register.
We're like the SimpleGeo of SSO/sharing/contacts. We've got some pretty neat stuff in the pipeline that will be the revenue driver, but the SSO/Sharing/Contacts will always be free in their full glory.
Would love to hear your thoughts.
======
MrMike
Hey everyone... I know that there are mixed feelings about social sign on
around here, but I'd like to show this off anyhow.

SimpleAuth is a completely free Social Sign On / Multi-point Sharing / Contact
Management (for letting users invite their others from their friend lists or
address books).

SimpleAuth also addresses a major issue with the largest commercial player in
the market -- the fact that with other services, your provider API Keys are
tied to their domain (YOURNAME.THEIRDOMAIN.COM). With SimpleAuth, you create a
CNAME and all the API Keys from the providers are tied to your domain. Should
the unthinkable happen, you won't be left out in the cold asking your users to
re-register.

We're like the SimpleGeo of SSO/sharing/contacts. We've got some pretty neat
stuff in the pipeline that will be the revenue driver, but the
SSO/Sharing/Contacts will always be free in their full glory.

Would love to hear your thoughts.

